# bread pudding the hard way.



## anwencelia (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi All.  I have some baking soda loaded, chocolate covered, falling apart snickerdoodles that I am thinking of trying to change into chocolate bread pudding.  (You can read the whole story of the mishap under "cookies:  can anything be done," if you are interested.)  Does anyone have any tips for this latest cooking diaster to be -- I mean "endevor?"  Thanks!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 20, 2006)

if they really taste a lot like baking soda then you might not wanna use them


----------



## anwencelia (Jul 20, 2006)

They did taste like baking soda, but the chocolate is masking that now.  I just definitely won't use any more baking soda if the bread pudding recipe calls for it.  What do you all think?  Is there any future to this recipe? The main problem now is that they are falling apart.  If I let them go into their crumbly state and add appropriate ingredients (ideas?), can this recipe be salvaged?  If I add more sugar, and maybe milk or vanilla or something?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 20, 2006)

Perhaps if they are in crumbs, you could use them as the base for a fruit crumble.  Just put apples, rhubarb or whatever fruits you like in the bottom of a dish.  Put the crumbled biscuits on top with a spoonful of demerara sugar and dot with a little butter, put in the oven until the fruits are cooked (topping won't need long, because it's already cooked). 



Down




Down 
















Then smother in custard or double cream to disguise the taste of the baking soda...!!


----------



## licia (Jul 20, 2006)

You may be able to salvage them in a crumb crust by adding other cookies, ie gingersnaps, graham crackers, vanilla wafers, etc. or you may even be able to use the same mixture in a crisp, etc. Good luck! It is really nice to have a recipe that turned out less than desirable be useful in another way. That is probably the way many recipes come to be.


----------



## anwencelia (Jul 20, 2006)

Licia and Ishbel,

Thanks for your encouragement.  I live in Japan, and it is hard for me to get things like chocolate chips, so it was discouraging to think that I had made all these cookies and may not be able to even use them!  But I really like the fruit crisp idea.  Well, we'll see what happens!  Thanks!


----------



## auntdot (Jul 20, 2006)

My first reaction is to toss the cookies.

And my second is the same.

But you might be able to neuralize the bicarb by adding cream of tartar. How much, I don't know but take a part of a cookie and add some and see how it does. The mixture will need to be a bit damp for this to work.

That is all I can offer.

Good luck.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok why not since they are crumbling add some butter and use it as a crust for cheesecake? or chocolate torte... something like that.. you wont be able to taste the bicarb?

Try it


----------

